# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Amapola blanca

## eldelassetas

La Papaver somniferum, la comunmente llamada adormidera, está asilvestrada por toda España, yo la he visto por toda la provincia de Madrid y por Guadalajara. Las fotos son de Alcalá de Henares.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Así qué está asilvestrada? Y yo creyendo que las que salen en mi jardín eran provinentes de consumos de las fiestas de mis hijos.

----------

